# How do i



## Junk88 (Aug 22, 2003)

how do i change my water 10-15% can i juss pick up a pucket and scoop it out and add fresh water from the tap? (nearing the same temp of course)


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

make sure you remove the chlorine first and yeah try and get a similar temp.. i use a syphon so i can clean the gravel of all there sh*t as well


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOu can do it that way, or cleane your tank at the same time by means of using an aquarium vaccum.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

The easiest way is to buy a Python Syphon from Wal-Mart.


----------

